# Got me a "sort of " oops baby.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

another Satinette 
The short of it is someone wanted a pair of Satinettes. One pair of mine had laid eggs, but I had replaced them with dummy eggs. Then a couple of days later, the other pair laid so I told this person they could have the two babies. About 2 days ago, I'm informed that the loft project is coming along slower than expected and that they probably won't take the babies after all. Well, obviously I couldn't throw the eggs out. They were just a couple of days from hatching. I thought the hatch date was tomorrow, but I just checked the nest and there's one baby there so far. Didn't push Mom to look for the second one. 
So..........I may put these two little ones up for adoption. I certainly don't need any more of these little guys.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

what color are they? I am always up for new pigies but i have never had satinettes before.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Gee, you oughta go through your last satinette thread and see who all volunteered  

Isn't it nice to know that people aren't the only ones that have "oops" babies  ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> what color are they? I am always up for new pigies but i have never had satinettes before.


They are yellow............ They are only a couple of hours old.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

oh wow they are great. I meant what color are their parents?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/satinettepage.html

Scroll down to the picture where it says "Scooters Dad" and "Scooters Mom"......they are the parents.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

wow so they are like a dark and light opal? but he is really cute.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What kind of pigeon is that in the picture beside your name? That looks like a Satinette. Is that not your bird?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

That is not my bird but is the number one Old German Owl in the world. White bar cock and has won more shows that any other ogo in the world.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> That is not my bird but is the number one Old German Owl in the world. White bar cock and has won more shows that any other ogo in the world.


Oh, Ok......didn't pay attention to the "no feathered" feet...........pretty little bird.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

yep they are a lot like saninettes but no feathers on the feet.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love "oopsies", especially your satinettes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my gosh, Renee....another couple of cuties.  

I'm sure you will find a good home for them.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I'd love to have them with their little feathered feet. Unfortunately I don't have room. And I don't think my husband would agree to having them in the house!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NitaS said:


> I'd love to have them with their little feathered feet. Unfortunately I don't have room. And I don't think my husband would agree to having them in the house!


NitaS,

Satinnete's are one of the most gentle breeds and so loving, especially the hens. They don't require the room that homers need to fly and they make excellent pets. I know, I have some too, and when I kept them inside when I first got them, they were quite easy to keep indoors.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Ohh I really wish I lived closer!
Those birds are so cute I have wanted a few but cant find any breeders near me!
Hope you can find them a good home!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Three days old.......Momma WAS NOT getting off the nest. Best I could do.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Three days old.......Momma WAS NOT getting off the nest. Best I could do.


 Well, that's a mighty cute little beak sticking out there  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, Renee, I think the picture is even _CUTER_ BECAUSE Mama didn't get off the nest!! Don't see too many "beaks" like that!!  

Just too cute!

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yellow Flammingos!

Sorry, that's just what pops in my head everytime I see baby pics.  
They are so very CUTE!

-Hilly


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Adorable! Is the Satinette a smaller breed than my homers? I don't remember my babies being that tiny, unless of course I didn't get to see them right away.
Are those long pine needles she used for the nest? That's what my birds seem to prefer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NitaS said:


> Adorable! Is the Satinette a smaller breed than my homers? I don't remember my babies being that tiny, unless of course I didn't get to see them right away.
> Are those long pine needles she used for the nest? That's what my birds seem to prefer.


Yes and yes. LOL........the Satinettes are quite a bit smaller than a homer. I usually band my homers at 6 days old. I don't band the Satinettes until they are 8 or 9 days old. 
My birds love the long pine needles too.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your Satinettes are just precious. I'd adopt your pair in a heartbeat if I lived closer, but I'd probably have to get in line behind twenty other people. Keep the pictures coming of those little peepers as they grow.

Margarret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One of our members has shown an interest in adopting these little ones. My main concern will be the heat and shipping. My bird in Indiana was delayed for a day because of the heat and it's only June. By the time these babies are old enough, it will be July. It hasn't gotten hot yet.......but we'll be there soon. The PO won't ship if the temp is above 85, as well they shouldn't, so........... they may have to stay here a little longer than I was planning, which is ok..........we'll do what we gotta do!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just caught Mom off of the nest, so ran out with the camera and got a couple of pictures. This is the first time since hatch day, that I've actually seen the two of them side by side. Didn't realize until tonight that one is quite a bit bigger than the other. I'm not sure exactly how far apart they hatched. Shouldn't have been that long I don't think. The little one seems to still have his egg tooth. But his crop was full and he seems ok. Just have to keep an eye on them I guess.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DARN, RENEE....


All I can say is

*AWWWWWWWWWWW!!!*

Just GOTTA be those little BEAKS or somethin'!!

Love/Hugs/Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
Isn't it wonderful how accepting of human touch baby sats are, more than any other breed of pigeon, I think. Your babies are so sweet. I have a little sat baby in the barn, parents still caring for him, but he always squeals and waves like mad when he sees me.
I have an "oops" baby story too. Monday night, when I went to close up the loft, I saw an egg, spoiled for sure, had been cracked a few days before, superficially, but definately cracked. I tossed it out the door and watched it bounce, so I could bury it after closing up. Went to pick it up, and there was someone in that danged egg, so I poked it back under parent, and crossed my fingers. There was one very lively baby next morning, and he's still going strong. 
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Honestly Renee, satinette babies are so pretty. Loved the second picture with their eyes peeping open. There is a lot of difference in the size but they both look really good and healthy - fat crops. Sweet little babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> Isn't it wonderful how accepting of human touch baby sats are, more than any other breed of pigeon, I think. Your babies are so sweet. I have a little sat baby in the barn, parents still caring for him, but he always squeals and waves like mad when he sees me.
> I have an "oops" baby story too. Monday night, when I went to close up the loft, I saw an egg, spoiled for sure, had been cracked a few days before, superficially, but definately cracked. I tossed it out the door and watched it bounce, so I could bury it after closing up. Went to pick it up, and there was someone in that danged egg, so I poked it back under parent, and crossed my fingers. There was one very lively baby next morning, and he's still going strong.
> Daryl


OMG!! That's a great story. Don't know if the "bouncing baby" would agree though!!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Really sweeeeeet... and big echo on the "Ahhhhhh's" What a wonderful world!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

They are so adorable! They do have little beaks and it just makes them cuter. I wish I had room for more pigeons as I'd like a satinette after seeing your's.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

WOW!

Just look at them  ! They are so cute....they are growing into wonderful looking birds.

They still look like yellow-flammingos though  .

-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, seems I've got myself a slow grower. The tiny baby doesn't seem to be growing very much. It's less than half the size of it's sibling. They are 7 days old today and the little one looks to be about 2 or 3 days old. I started feeding it some Exact today. I've fed it three times. My problem is, should I bring it inside or leave it outside and continue feeding it? I don't REALLY want to raise it and I know if I bring it in, the parents won't take it back after it's grown some and can handle the seeds they are feeding the other one. It's certainly not cold here, so that isn't a concern. What do you think I should do? If I feed it and then parents try to feed it and it's not hungry, will they stop trying? 
My other question is, is it possible that this baby has something wrong with it like Paratyphoid? And if so, where would it have come from? My Sats are in the chicken coop, no where near the homers and the homers don't have Paratyphoid anyway. What else would cause a baby not to grow properly? Or is it possible that the parents just can't or won't take care of two babies? You know, all the other Sats were pulled and put under homers because they were all hatched out in the cold weather. 
I love these little guys but they sure are a pain in the butt............


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hate to say it but baby 2 is not looking that good (to the unexperienced eye). Its appearance and your description is recalling several of the recent threads where only one of the pair made it; generally once the smaller one started falling behind, it began to fade and ultimately died.  

Were they hatched close together in time, at least close enough so the size difference could be just an age thing?


I know it's difficult with all the other responsibilities you are weighted with but I think this baby needs your help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They sure are cute, Renee. It could be paratyphoid but could also be nothing. My little Pepper was and is much smaller than his/her sibling (Parfait), and both Pepper and Parfait as well as the parents (Traveler and FanFan) are very healthy.

If the small baby is being adequately fed by the parents, I think I would just monitor and make sure the feedings continue and that the baby does grow even if at a slower rate than the sibling.

You could also put the family through a course of Baytril if you suspect paratyphoid.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee,

I've had this experience twice now. The first time the parents stopped feeding the one chick. I pulled the babies and put them under some pumpers who would accept week old peepers. It worked well. The smaller baby never did really catch up in size, but did grow up and now is a healthy hen, albeit a tiny one. The second time was just recently. I did the same, pulled the kids and put them under pumpers. For some reason, the smaller one wasn't swallowing the food even though the foster parents were trying to feed it. So I left it in the nest and supplement fed it after it had a chance to be fed by the parent birds. They did not seem put off by my taking it out and replacing it in the nest several times a day. It looked like it was doing very well for a couple of weeks, then all of a sudden went down hill. A visit to the vet was of no use and it expired for unknown reasons. I think the first time was simply that the parents quit feeding the smaller one. The second time, I think there was something wrong with the baby but I couldn't figure out what. 

I'd try keeping the babies together and putting them under a pair of your homers, if you have an experienced pair that will accept week old young, and see how it does. It may be that the parents just aren't feeding the one or it can't compete and the bigger chick is getting the nourishment. A new set of parents might rectify the problem. If so, you are relieved of hand feeding duty. If it still isn't getting enough you can always supplement. Keep us informed. They are sure sweeties.

Margarret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, she looks pretty good to me, only small. I think I would just leave her there but watch her closely and maybe supplement with Kaytee at least once a day. It may help to weigh her in the am and pm just to keep tabs on her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm feeding the baby myself. I fed it 4 times yesterday and have fed it twice today so far. The parents aren't feeding it at all I'm pretty sure. It's just to small to compete with big brother/sister.  But I'm sure it's much happier in the bowl with it's sibling than it would be in the house with me and it's sibling will be happier having a companion also. I hate having single babies.
Margerret.......I don't have any couples to put this baby under. I actually have 6 pairs of young birds on nests and if I hadn't poxed them last Sat. I would sure give a set of them a try at this baby, but that's not an option. All of my breeders are separated and this baby really could stay on crop milk for another week. Pairs have to go through the egg incubation period in order to produce crop milk, so putting a pair together wouldn't do me any good either. It's just me and little *Junebug*........(yep.......I've named it already.  ) One of our members may be adopting these two little ones. We're not sure yet. Hope they don't mind that I named one of the babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Hate to say it but baby 2 is not looking that good (to the unexperienced eye). Its appearance and your description is recalling several of the recent threads where only one of the pair made it; generally once the smaller one started falling behind, it began to fade and ultimately died.
> 
> Were they hatched close together in time, at least close enough so the size difference could be just an age thing?
> 
> ...


FSZ..........this little one will get the help. I'm not going to let anything happen to it if I can help it. It's actually healthy looking. If it was 3 days old instead of 8 days old, it would be perfect!  
We'll hang in there. Responsibilities or not..........got to handle it all somehow and I will.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, another little one to worry about!

Renee, I know that Junebug couldn't have better care! We will all be watching and waiting about his/her progress!!

Meanwhile, sure won't hurt to send ALL the HEALING HELP THOUGHTS, LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to Junebug and you, from Squeaks and me!

We will anxiously watching...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> We'll hang in there. Responsibilities or not..........got to handle it all somehow and I will.


Don't you just hate it when someone hands you a few extra items to juggle  . Where are those extra hands (there are days when I wish I could clone me) and those 48 hour days when you really need 'em! 

Glad to hear that except for size, Junebug is nice and healthy. WHEW! You know how us doting "aunties" can be.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good News!! (I think)I just went out to get Junebug and feed him/her one last time and when I opened the door, Mom was sitting on them. (it's only about 90 degrees here) so I pulled the baby out and his crop was full of something. Maybe she's still got some crop milk? I hope it's not air, don't THINK it is, but there was also a few peas rolling around in that little crop.  
Of course, I'll still monitor and feed as necessary, but I'm hoping we're on an upward swing now.  
If I find his crop the same in the morning, then I'll suspect something is going on and I"LL BE RIGHT HERE yelling HELP!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good news to hear Renee. Hope they are (and will continue) feeding her.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww... I "really" hope everything turns out alright with the little one. It is a small one.
I also hope the parents continue to care for it now....
At least its in good hands  .

Junebug is a GREAT name.  

Looking forward to updates!
-Hilly


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

WOW, Junebug Is so Cute. I Just Love Your Birds they Are Very pretty. Must My Pigeons Are Common Pigeons. Hope To One Day Have Some Really Nice looking Birds Like Yours. I'm wanting Inside Birds About One or Two More Pair. Do You Sell them. If So About How Much. I Love To Adopt Theses Birds if The Other Person can't. I Live In VA. So I Could Pick Them Up. Have Fun with the baby's I'm Waiting For Two of Piars outside To Hatch Thiers i Have To look EveryDay LOL. They Still Have Time Before Hatching. 
Well You Have A Great day,

Jennifer


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jenifer,
Ther's no such thing as a common pigeon. They're all extraordinary.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think what I saw last night in the crop was a lot of water and a pea or two floating around in there. LOL
The crop was empty this morning. I waited to see if the parents were going to feed it, but they didn't so I fed it. Then a few hours later I went out to check and the baby had about 4 or 5 peas in it's crop. So, I didn't feed it. Earlier tonight when I checked he had a few more peas (I saw Daddy feed it this time, he didn't know I was watching) but I didn't think it was enough for the night so I gave him a little Exact. I believe that in a few more days, he'll be able to handle a full load of seeds and will be ok. 
I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee,

I see what you mean about not having any pairs to use for foster parents. I'm so glad the parents are trying to feed it . I think you will find that they will keep feeding it and then you can come along and sort of top it up till it is able to self feed. Those are just the sweetest babies ever. It is so stressful to try to know what to do and how far to go with these little guys, at least I find it so when hand feeding the slow ones.

Margaret.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Good news!*

Checked on the baby this morning and the parents had fed it. It's little crop was full of seeds. I think we're in the clear now. Here's the latest pics......10 days old.
I have no idea what they are looking at in the first picture. There's no one in the loft but me and them and a wall behind them. Something sure got their attention though. LOL
'


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, wow, they are super cute. The small one looks so tiny beside its sibling but its crop is hanging low and full. Great pictures, Renee.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww, the smaller one is so cute!

I'm the smallest kid out of all my siblings so I can relate to Junebug being little, LOL.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh WOW! Look at them, they are so CUTE!
Big eyes and all  .

I'm so glad to hear that Junebug was fed by the parents.

They're looking GREAT!
-Hilly


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

The babies are adorable! I'm really glad that Junebug is doing well too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I'm back to feeding Junebug........ The parents kept that baby fed all day yesterday. This morning at 7:00 neither baby was fed yet. I waited until 10:00 and checked again. The older one was fed, but not Junebug, so I took him and fed him. I've fed him 4 times today. Don't really understand what's going on, but.............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You just do what you gotta do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

Darling little ones.

Isn't it nice...having that worry, and beeing a mother to a baby again?  

It is fun having the oopsies but it is hard when your SO busy and you don't have any canidates for surrogate.

Oh...but we LOVE 'em and time will pass and they will be growed up.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

That photo made me smile. They are soo sweet and it's not often you see a cute, hairless pink fatty chick!! Little wings, huge eyes, I just love them!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Inside we go...........*

this is the craziest thing I've ever seen. One day the parents feed both birds. The next day they feed one but not the other. The past two days they've fed Junebug but didn't feed the bigger baby. I had to feed him both days. Finally at 10:00 this morning when Junebug had been fed but not the other, I said to heck with it and brought them in the house. I'm pretty much done with the Satinettes. Someone who's always got a pair around that could raise them would be ok, but I don't, and the only time I would have a pair of homers on eggs is in the dead of winter. So, guess we're done with this phase of my pigeondom.......... 
So, anyway......here's a picture of the sweeties. When I started taking pictures, I looked down and saw those eyes peaking up at me like.."Mom, am I cute or what?". And of course our little Yorkie is facinated by them. I think she thinks it's cool to have something in the house smaller than her.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

RRR....
They're an adorable pair! Sweet little birdies!
Good luck with them  
It's cute how your dog is just watching them not eating them.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, they both really are too CUTE  !
I just love all these updates and pictures.

Yep, there is a size difference. Crazy birds, at least they both won't go hungry in your care.

They're looking GREAT!
-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becca199212 said:


> RRR....
> They're an adorable pair! Sweet little birdies!
> Good luck with them
> It's cute how your dog is just watching them not eating them.


Poor Gabby (the dog) is scared of her own shadow. LOL She wouldn't hurt a flea. If the babies peeped at her, she'd probably run and hide.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, now you know you CANNOT stop having satinettes. They have been the cutest little guys and I know you love them to pieces just like we all do.

That little face peeping up at you is priceless.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> *Renee, now you know you CANNOT stop having satinettes.* They have been the cutest little guys and I know you love them to pieces just like we all do.
> 
> That little face peeping up at you is priceless.


Oh.........you just watch me!!!  If I could get a pair that would raise their own darn kids, it might be different, but I'm not up for this every time one is hatched.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Are you going completely out of the satinette business or just the baby end of it?

However, I know what you mean. Two days ago, Lewis switched 10 eggs for dummies, and tonight there were 5 more with probably more to come later today. It never ends but we need babies like we need a hole in the head.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Are you going completely out of the satinette business or just the baby end of it?
> 
> However, I know what you mean. Two days ago, Lewis switched 10 eggs for dummies, and tonight there were 5 more with probably more to come later today. It never ends but we need babies like we need a hole in the head.


Just the babies. Scooter and Punkin and the other one that has no name  can stay here. I do have the these two pair of breeders, but if the right person wants them, I might be willing to let them go or at least one pair. I don't really have any where to put them and they really need to be separated. They've done nothing but lay eggs since the 11th day I had them here. They need a break.  I just don't have the time to raise their babies for them and I don't need anymore babies anyway. So, for right now, the baby satinettes are over with.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BUT, BUT, BUT, RENEE...you can't let Junebug go...you just CAN'T!

He's just sooooo cute and sooooo small and has to play catchup...and well, gee, he still needs tender loving care! 

I can certainly understand about not having more babies! For those with lots of pijies, I'm sure it's quite a chore (Maggie has given a BIG CLUE) to make sure one doesn't miss replacing an egg!

Anyway, I know I'm not alone in keeping a close watch on Junebug. I sure hope he will be OK! BTW, do we KNOW he is a "HE?"

Shi


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I also Vote That You Have To keep Junebug. Just look At His Eyes they Say Keep Me. I'm The Cuttie You Been Wiating Your whole Life For. I Thinks He would Get Sick If He Wasn't With You. You can Alsways Make Them Inside Birds. Then You'd still Have To room in Your Loft. 
Hope All Goes Well with Them All And You Have A Great Day, 
Jennifer


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

GUILT TRIP, GUILT TRIP
boy are we laying it on!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok you guys........guilt trip won't work this time... ......Shi already knows...We tried that with Scooter......no go...hubby says no to inside birds. I've got Walley and that's a miracle in itsself, but no more. Junebug and the other will either have to go to a new home, or they'll wind up in the loft with the others.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd take Junebug if I could he's so cute!!!...but maybe one of the other members here might want him.

Though if he has go to loft with the others then...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My little ones are doing great. I've got a question though. It seems that I remember somewhere, someone saying that if you were feeding exact, there was no need for water.? These little guys are getting Exact and some "seed pops". This afternoon about an hour after I fed them, they started peeping and I knew they couldn't be hungry so I thought, maybe water. The bigger baby drank 6 cc's of water from a syringe. HE WAS THIRSTY!! Junebug drank about 3 cc's. He was thirsty too. The bigger baby will actually stick his little beak in the seed dish and pick up seeds. He's not swallowing them yet, but just a few more days.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the latest of these little guys. 15 days old today and the bigger one actually ate some seeds all by hisself. I had to keep swishing my finger around in the bowl and get his attention, but when I fed them a 4:00, I didn't give him anything but water. He ate his own dinner.  He's doing really good. Still pumping Exact into Junebug though.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Once again, cuteness overload   ! Are they ever sweet (and pampered, _mais oui, m'amie_?) (let's hope my high school French is still workin'.)


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww Junebug is so cute!

wish I could hold him!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

here's a video I shot earlier when I was feeding these guys. Don't laugh. I know I do it the hare way, but it works.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJe6y8EYQRg


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee,

I love listening to you talking to the birds when you shoot these videos....

The babies looked like they were really enjoying their meal.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great video, Renee, and darling babies!

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

They're adorable!


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

How sweet!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They are gorgeous! It was like hearding sheep trying to keep them both on the towel, the bigger ones quite funny and the little ones cute.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow,
they are so very CUTE!

Oh, my I fell in love with the video of them. They really are CUTE!

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Junebug is a busy little guy. It's hard to walk when you have a full crop which tends to tip you forward, but he sure gets around. They are both doing great.
Good video.

Margarret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> Junebug is a busy little guy. It's hard to walk when you have a full crop which tends to tip you forward, but he sure gets around. They are both doing great.
> Good video.
> 
> Margarret


He is a busy body. It would probably be easier to get one out a time and feed, but I can't stand to hear the other one cry and beg, so I just work with both of them. I actually got Junebug to pick up a few seeds a while ago. Didn't swallow them, but we're making progress.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I loved the background noises. It reminded me of the old days when you'd stop at a filling station. The pumps had those little glass balls near the top and the pumps would make little sounds as the gas went into the tank. Every dollar up, there'd be a little ping sound. The things we remember from childhood.
BTW -- the video was great too  Little Junebug does like to wander.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I have some FANTASTIC news! 

Renee, said I could go ahead and tell the GREAT news!

I have been the member interested in these two  .

I wasn't sure if I'd be able to get them, as I'd have to travel. 
Well, I just got done sending some pm's to Renee, and it is a for sure thing!

I CAN travel to get Junebug and the other  !

I'm so very happy and excited!!!

Shame on some of you for trying to talk Renee into keeping the one, or both of them.
I'm just kidding  .

A very happy member of PT,
-Hilly


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

That's good, Junebug is soo cute!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thats great! So glab the little cuties are going to such a nice home!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL, HILLYBEAN!! CONGRATULATIONS!!

You do realize that now you will have a HUGE responsiblity in keeping us all updated on their growth and progress and adventures!  

How soon will they be ready? Junebug needs some more "growin'" but I know how excited you are!

Any ideas about a name for BIG brother?

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, if the video were any cuter I wouldn't be able to stand it. They are adorable.

Hillybean, I'm very happy for you. I'll try really hard not to harass you about posting pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL...they are at such a funny age, when they try to walk with such a heavy load in their crop. The peeping is music to my ear.  

Congratulations Hillybean on getting the babies, Satinette's make such wonderful house pets as they are so sweet and gentle!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> LOL...they are at such a funny age, when they try to walk with such a heavy load in their crop. The peeping is music to my ear.
> 
> Congratulations Hillybean on getting the babies, Satinette's make such wonderful house pets as they are so sweet and gentle!


Hilly is picking up the birds next week. The bigger one is totally eating and drinking all by hisself. He still needs a little encouragement, but if you keep showing him the seed bowl, he digs right in, then you have to turn him around and show him the water and he sucks it right up. He even tried playing in it yesterday. Junebug won't be far behind. I'm very happy that Hilly is taking them. You guys aren't the ONLY ones who will want pictures!! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

To be honest, Renee, I'm a little worried about Junebug. He sure seems to be lagging. Will he be OK?? He's just soooo cute and I hope all will go well!

I know he will be going to a loving home with Hilly, but I worry about his "maturity."

Shi
Ms. Worrywort!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> To be honest, Renee, I'm a little worried about Junebug. He sure seems to be lagging. Will he be OK?? He's just soooo cute and I hope all will go well!
> 
> I know he will be going to a loving home with Hilly, but I worry about his "maturity."
> 
> ...


Well, I haven't decided whether I should be worried or not actually. He seems to be doing fine except that he's so far behind. He tries to do everything Big Brother/Sister does. His poops look good. If I was taking him from his parents to give to someone, I wouldn't even consider it, but he's in the house being hand fed by me and I'm the one teaching him everything, so Hilly can do that just as easy as I can. We'll see...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Junebug has started eating seeds today and took his first drink of water out of the bowl a few minutes ago.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Junebug has started eating seeds today and took his first drink of water out of the bowl a few minutes ago.


YAHOO!! You go, Junie!! YOU DA BEAK!!

Squeaks sends his CONGRATULATIONS TOO!! (Even if he did so from a nest SITTING position!)

Love, Hugs and Scritches!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow!

That is GREAT!

Congrats to Junebug and Renee!  

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hillybean,

That is fabulous that you are taking the little Satinetts. They will have a fabulous home and life with you. Congratulations.

Margarret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A few new pictures. Junebug is actually getting feathers now!! Earlier today, they were out of the box on a towel and my husband walked up and in a few seconds asked "are you watching those babies"......I wasn't really, I was on the computer.......so I looked and although Junebug had begun to peck at the seeds and eat a few, I was still feeding Exact twice a day, Junebug had discovered PEAS!! He was picking up every pea he could find and his little crop was about to explode!! I had to take the seeds completely away. He didn't know when to stop. I don't know how many he would have eaten if my husband hadn't walked in.  Anyway, got a video coming up in a little while as soon as it loads. Walley decided last night that he would try to steal some seeds.........NOT..............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's poor Walley getting put in his place.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ntl_dIw-x4


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Renee, so much for Sats being "gentle!" LOL

Talk about a protective pij! Squeaks does the same, only he's after ME!!

EXTRA HUGS and SCRITCHES FOR WALLY!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Positively adorable video, Renee! What a wing twitcher and slapper that little one is!

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Wow!*

They continue to impress me with their growth  . 
Is it me or does Junebug seem to be making progress in leaps??

I'm so glad they are both doing good.

Wow, the bigger one has some moves already.

Just looked back through some of the replies. Yep, I kinda figured that pictures would be a must  .
Updates... I'll be sure to post alot . 

They seem to not mind the camera, so it should be easier than with Beautiful (the wacky- camera phobic bird).

-Hilly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, cute pictures and video. Wally knows to stay a respectful distance. It is amazing how the baby's instinct kicked in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Three Weeks Old........*

Well, Hilly is on her way or already in SC. Don't know if she'll see these or not, BUT........she gets to see them for real Thursday. I'm gonna cry I know. I'm going to miss these little guys. Here they are laying in the sun. They LOVE that...............Junebug has filled out pretty nicely huh??


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Junebug is looking great and so is the other one. Yes i know it will be hard to let theses baby's of joy go ( with the poop clean up, the feeding, and all the Baby talk) but atleast you can still be Grandma and keep in touch with the new mommy of them. I know i'd cry for a week letting them go. you have done such a good job with them. think everyone on here will miss them I know i will I feel like I know them and have never even seen them. I sure hope the new Mommy keeps us updated with picture and info on how they are Doing. LOL. 
Well you have a great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Is it me our does Junebug always look like he likes his photo taken. in all the pictures he gives you the eye Like look at me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Is it me our does Junebug always look like he likes his photo taken. in all the pictures he gives you the eye Like look at me.


Junebug doesn't miss much. He's a little stinker. You should see him eat. Maybe I'll try to get a video. He loves the brown peas. So he sticks his head deep into the seeds and starts throwing them everywhere looking for brown peas. He makes such a mess, you wouldn't believe it. So usually, I pick out some brown peas and put them in my hand and he's like a little vaccum cleaner sucking them up. LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love the video.

It DOES sound like Junebug is a male, they seem to like brown peas.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ole Junebug has a one track mind when it comes to those peas! Been there, done that...with Squeaks...he, too, KNOWS what he likes (as the Big Bopper sings in my head...for those of you old enough to remember...)

My goodness, what did Junebug do, grow feathers overnight? Those feathers are just sprouting out ALL over that boy!

I'm sure that Junie and sib will have a wonderful time in their new home!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> with Squeaks...he, too, KNOWS what he likes (as the Big Bopper sings in my head...for those of you old enough to remember...)Shi & Squeaks


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0NYM3kn_U Enjoy! Guess this means I remember  

Terry


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Gosh, I think my pigeons need a break from not me my sister!!! she'll take them and sit in the grass and if they pooped she would move i think if she had all day with like 4 babys she would be sitting on the roof because she would have no more space on the grass for her to sit with them pooping every 30 mins lol even though we got like 28 acres 1 is grass lol


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Got them home*

I did meet up with Renee today and got the babies  .

We just got home, and I just got done pming Renee. 
Both handled the drive wonderfully. They are asleep right now  .
They are so very sweet and cute! 
During the drive I hand plenty of time to care for them, watch them and talk to them.

I promise there will be updates!
I'll post some pictures of them tomorrow.

I'm so very happy that I have two more pigeons to spoil, and be a companion too.

Post more tomorrow,
Hilly


----------

